# Eclipse WTP - JSF meldet Fehler



## miketech (17. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

ich wollte dieses Tutorial hier durchführen:

http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/jsf/dev_resource/JSFTutorial/JSFTools_milestone1_tutorial.html


Wenn ich, wie im 2. Bild dargestellt aber Java Server Faces auswähle kommt ein Fehler. Und die darauffolgenden Dialoge sehen nicht genauso aus, wie im Tutorial. Im Grunde geht gar nichts danach 

Hier ist der Auszug aus dem Log:


!ENTRY org.eclipse.jface 4 2 2006-09-17 11:14:22.578
!MESSAGE Problems occurred when invoking code from plug-in: "org.eclipse.jface".
!STACK 0
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Project facet  has not been defined.
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.project.facet.core.internal.ProjectFacetsManagerImpl.getProjectFacet(ProjectFacetsManagerImpl.java:140)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.project.facet.core.ProjectFacetsManager.getProjectFacet(ProjectFacetsManager.java:81)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.componentcore.datamodel.FacetInstallDataModelProvider.getValidPropertyDescriptors(FacetInstallDataModelProvider.java:76)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.componentcore.datamodel.FacetInstallDataModelProvider.propertySet(FacetInstallDataModelProvider.java:56)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.frameworks.internal.datamodel.DataModelImpl.internalSetProperty(DataModelImpl.java:182)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.frameworks.internal.datamodel.DataModelImpl.setProperty(DataModelImpl.java:172)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.frameworks.datamodel.AbstractDataModelProvider.setProperty(AbstractDataModelProvider.java:234)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.componentcore.datamodel.FacetInstallDataModelProvider.propertySet(FacetInstallDataModelProvider.java:65)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.frameworks.internal.datamodel.DataModelImpl.internalSetProperty(DataModelImpl.java:182)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.frameworks.internal.datamodel.DataModelImpl.setProperty(DataModelImpl.java:172)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.componentcore.datamodel.FacetDataModelConfigAdapter.setVersion(FacetDataModelConfigAdapter.java:40)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.project.facet.core.internal.ActionDefinition.createConfigObject(ActionDefinition.java:146)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.project.facet.core.internal.ProjectFacetVersion.createActionConfig(ProjectFacetVersion.java:277)
	at org.eclipse.wst.web.ui.internal.wizards.NewProjectDataModelFacetWizard.getConfig(NewProjectDataModelFacetWizard.java:419)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.project.facet.ui.AddRemoveFacetsWizard$WizardContext.getConfig(AddRemoveFacetsWizard.java:569)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.project.facet.ui.internal.FacetsSelectionPanel.createAction(FacetsSelectionPanel.java:655)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.project.facet.ui.internal.FacetsSelectionPanel.updateValidationDisplay(FacetsSelectionPanel.java:1085)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.project.facet.ui.internal.FacetsSelectionPanel.checkStateChanged(FacetsSelectionPanel.java:1052)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.project.facet.ui.internal.FacetsSelectionPanel.access$15(FacetsSelectionPanel.java:987)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.project.facet.ui.internal.FacetsSelectionPanel$8.checkStateChanged(FacetsSelectionPanel.java:379)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.CheckboxTreeViewer$1.run(CheckboxTreeViewer.java:133)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:37)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.Platform.run(Platform.java:843)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.JFaceUtil$1.run(JFaceUtil.java:44)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.SafeRunnable.run(SafeRunnable.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.CheckboxTreeViewer.fireCheckStateChanged(CheckboxTreeViewer.java:131)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.CheckboxTreeViewer.handleSelect(CheckboxTreeViewer.java:267)
	at org.eclipse.jface.viewers.StructuredViewer$4.widgetSelected(StructuredViewer.java:1154)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy.fireSelectionEvent(OpenStrategy.java:213)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy.access$3(OpenStrategy.java:207)
	at org.eclipse.jface.util.OpenStrategy$1.handleEvent(OpenStrategy.java:374)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:928)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3348)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:2968)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.runEventLoop(Window.java:820)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.open(Window.java:796)
	at org.eclipse.ui.actions.NewProjectAction.run(NewProjectAction.java:116)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.Action.runWithEvent(Action.java:499)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem.handleWidgetSelection(ActionContributionItem.java:539)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem.access$2(ActionContributionItem.java:488)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem$5.handleEvent(ActionContributionItem.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:928)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3348)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:2968)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:1914)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1878)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:419)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:95)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:78)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)




Weiß jemand, was ich machen muss, damit das läuft?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## miketech (19. Sep 2006)

Ok, geht schon. Hatte einen Versionskonflikt von Eclipse und den WebTools.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## leo (17. Okt 2006)

miketech hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok, geht schon. Hatte einen Versionskonflikt von Eclipse und den WebTools.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Mike



Kannst du mir sagen welche Versionen

Gruß
  Leo


----------



## miketech (17. Okt 2006)

Hi,

ich habs grad nicht mehr installiert, um die Versionen nachzuschauen (hab im Moment die JBossIDE installiert). Aber das Problem war, dass ich Eclipse 3.2 installiert hatte und die Versionen, die im Tutorial angegeben waren.

Aber Eclipse 3.2 und die neuesten WebTools (die man direkt von der WebTools-Seite herunterladen kann) lief problemlos. Hoffe, das hilft weiter.

Gruß

Mike


----------

